# Quoting part of another member's post...



## velisarius

Just lately I notice that when I highlight only part of someone's post and try to quote it, the complete text (including the non-highlighted parts) appears in my own post. I don't _think_ I've started doing anything differently, though that is possible. Does anyone else have the same trouble?

Of course, I can simply delete the text I don't need before I post, but I think the "Quote" function was working perfectly until quite recently.


----------



## Loob

I've always had that problem, veli.

I thought it was just me.


----------



## Peterdg

velisarius said:


> Just lately I notice that when I highlight only part of someone's post and try to quote it,


I just selected this part of your post, then clicked "Reply" and no additional text was added, so I'm not quite sure what you are doing.


----------



## Loob

Here's what happens when I select part of veli's post and click *Reply*, Peter:


velisarius said:


> Just lately I notice that when I highlight only part of someone's post and try to quote it, the complete text (including the non-highlighted parts) appears in my own post. I don't _think_ I've started doing anything differently, though that is possible. Does anyone else have the same trouble?
> 
> Of course, I can simply delete the text I don't need before I post, but I think the "Quote" function was working perfectly until quite recently.


Here's what happens when I select part of veli's post, click *Quote*, and then *'insert quotes'* [and 'quote this message'}


velisarius said:


> Just lately I notice that when I highlight only part of someone's post and try to quote it, the complete text (including the non-highlighted parts) appears in my own post. I don't _think_ I've started doing anything differently, though that is possible. Does anyone else have the same trouble?
> 
> Of course, I can simply delete the text I don't need before I post, but I think the "Quote" function was working perfectly until quite recently.


----------



## siares

Loob said:


> click Quote


Which "quote"? The one which appears near to highlighted text, or the one next to the reply button?


----------



## Loob

I only see one


----------



## Loob

Does that make a difference to what is quoted?


----------



## Peterdg

You should click the green one, not the red one:


----------



## siares

Loob said:


> Does that make a difference to what is quoted?


Yes - only a part of post is quoted. When you've highlighted the text, you see nothing in your browser?


----------



## Loob

siares said:


> Yes - only a part of post is quoted. When you've highlighted the text, you see nothing in your browser?


Playing around this morning, it turns out that I *can* see Peter's "green" _+Quote_ on my PC (on my laptop, it's only visible if I right-click).

This does seem very complicated.


----------



## velisarius

Peterdg said:


> You should click the green one, not the red one:View attachment 18988




Thanks, Peterdog.

Edit: It's working fine now, but I thought that was what I was doing anyway. 

When you highlight something, "quote" and "reply" buttons appear: the "quote" for multi-quotes and the "reply" for just quoting the highlighted bit. For a single quote, the "reply" is more convenient.


----------



## siares

Hello all,
how do you please achieve this effect: when I want to quote very long post, and respond to each sentence individually, but I only need to put the name of person I'm quoting into the first one. So the later parts would look like quotes also (in blue frame), but without the little arrow and name - they take up less space.


velisarius said:


> Thanks, Peterdog.


comment yyyy
Quote without repeating velisarius' name: Edit: It's working fine now, but I thought that was what I was doing anyway.
comment xxx
Quote:When you highlight something, "quote" and "reply" buttons appear: the "quote" for multi-quotes and the "reply" for just quoting the highlighted bit. For a single quote, the "reply" is more convenient.
comment zzz

Thank you.


----------



## osa_menor

Hello Siares,

I use the "BB code editor" window, the small icon in the upper right corner of the reply window, and insert the [/QUOTE] and [QUOTE] code myself.


----------



## JamesM

So do I.  Just keep in mind that the QUOTE and UNQUOTE have to be in the same font and capitalization or it doesn't work.  For example, if you happen to get a quote that has "QUOTE" in italics (like this _QUOTE_) the closing quote mark also has to be in italics.


----------



## Loob

You can also copy & paste, highlight the pasted section, click the *Insert...* button (next to the *Smilies* button) and select *"Quote*.


----------



## Peterdg

This is how you can do it:
 [QUOTE="velisarius, post: 16160456, member: 581262"]Thanks, Peterdog.   [/QUOTE] 

Type your text here

[QUOTE]  Edit: It's working fine now, but I thought that was what I was doing anyway. [/QUOTE]

Type your text here.

  [QUOTE]   When you highlight something, "quote" and "reply" buttons appear: the "quote" for multi-quotes and the "reply" for just quoting the highlighted bit. For a single quote, the "reply" is more convenient.[/QUOTE] 

The red parts is what you have to add once you have quoted the complete post.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

And this is what the result would be:




velisarius said:


> Thanks, Peterdog.



Type your text here.



> Edit: It's working fine now, but I thought that was what I was doing anyway.



Type your text here.



> When you highlight something, "quote" and "reply" buttons appear: the "quote" for multi-quotes and the "reply" for just quoting the highlighted bit. For a single quote, the "reply" is more convenient.


----------



## siares

Peterdg said:


> This is how you can do it:





> velisarius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Peterdog.
Click to expand...




> Type your text here





> Edit: It's working fine now, but I thought that was what I was doing anyway.
Click to expand...




> Type your text here.





> When you highlight something, "quote" and "reply" buttons appear: the "quote" for multi-quotes and the "reply" for just quoting the highlighted bit. For a single quote, the "reply" is more convenient.
Click to expand...




> The red parts is what you have to add once you have quoted the complete post.



A-hA!! Thank you, everybody.


----------

